# Gotham



## Jaqen (17 Ottobre 2014)

Prime due puntate in onda su Italia 1... vi piace? Io ho visto le prime 4 in inglese... non mi dispiace, ma più che altro spero arrivino a una nona, decima stagione con Bruce Wayne adulto


----------



## vota DC (17 Ottobre 2014)

Non ho visto, ma a naso dopo essere bambino va ad allenarsi con il Ras pazzoide, quindi essendo il titolo Gotham dovrebbe interrompersi quando lascia la città la prima volta.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Ottobre 2014)

Ho visto la prima sub ita, non mi ha colpito particolarmente. Benjamin McKoso poi non si può vedere 
Conviene continuare?


----------



## Jino (17 Ottobre 2014)

Sono curioso, lo guarderò a breve


----------



## BB7 (17 Ottobre 2014)

Ieri sono arrivato alla 1x04. Serie mediocre che non mi appassiona per niente quindi mi fermo qui


----------



## Jaqen (18 Ottobre 2014)

Io gli voglio provare a dare fiducia. Vinz però non è eccezionale...


----------



## The Ripper (18 Ottobre 2014)

Non male. Ma mi aspetto spuntare fuori Joker da un monento all'altro.

Bello il Pinguino... bravissimo l'attore.

Serie molto originale.Dovrebbe crescere nell'intensità se no alla lunga può annoiare.


----------



## davoreb (18 Ottobre 2014)

Noiosa, ho smesso di guardarla dopo mezz'ora


----------



## Penny.wise (18 Ottobre 2014)

A me le prime due puntate sono piaciute..ottimo il Penguino, sia come caratterizzazione che come interpretazione..di sicuro introdurranno qualche personaggio che noi conosciamo da adulto, come hanno fatto per Poison Ivy, o qualche altra Easter Egg..spero solo che non la facciano durare tanto, per me 5 stagioni sarebbero già abbastanza


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> A me le prime due puntate sono piaciute..ottimo il Penguino, sia come caratterizzazione che come interpretazione..di sicuro introdurranno qualche personaggio che noi conosciamo da adulto, come hanno fatto per Poison Ivy, o qualche altra Easter Egg..spero solo che non la facciano durare tanto, per me 5 stagioni sarebbero già abbastanza



A me viene ridere. Siamo ancora al terzo episodio e già ci si chiede quante stagioni faranno.

A me piacerebbero tanto che facessero serie 2-3 stagioni. Per recuperarle poi viene un magone.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2014)

A me piace veramente tanto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Ottobre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A me piace veramente tanto.



Anche a me,continuero' a seguirla con piacere


----------



## Jaqen (21 Ottobre 2014)

E' un telefilm che pecca un po' in sceneggiatura e resto obbiettivamente. Non me ne vogliano i super fan, ma è più un telefilm per meno esperti.. della serie, lo guardo perché si parla di Gotham e Batman... non perché c'è qualcosa di più bello sotto


----------



## Nicco (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ho visto i primi 2 episodi, mi piace, però credo cci sia il rischio che diventi ripetitivo. 
Un telefilm sulle origini di batman quello si che avrebbe spaccato.

brian mcoso idolo! a parte gli scehrzi, a me non dispiace


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' un telefilm che pecca un po' in sceneggiatura e resto obbiettivamente. Non me ne vogliano i super fan, ma è più un telefilm per meno esperti.. della serie, lo guardo perché si parla di Gotham e Batman... non perché c'è qualcosa di più bello sotto



E' la prima impressione che ho avuto. Dialoghi scontatissimi. Peccato, assumendo un po' di sceneggiatori decenti sarebbe stata una serie niente male, anche perchè a livello registico è molto superiore ai vai Arrow, ecc.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' la prima impressione che ho avuto. Dialoghi scontatissimi. Peccato, assumendo un po' di sceneggiatori decenti sarebbe stata una serie niente male, anche perchè a livello registico è molto superiore ai vai Arrow, ecc.



Arrow è proprio immondizia. Tomorrow People era migliore e l'hanno cancellato.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Novembre 2015)

Allora. Questa serie ha avuto un'evoluzione PAZZESCA. è a mio avviso una strafigata pazzesca. Sono in pari con la2X10, è avvincente e veramente intrigante.


----------



## Jino (26 Novembre 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Allora. Questa serie ha avuto un'evoluzione PAZZESCA. è a mio avviso una strafigata pazzesca. Sono in pari con la2X10, è avvincente e veramente intrigante.



Io aspetto gennaio per l'ITA oramai


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Dicembre 2015)

Bella serie.. diciamo che sembra la versione "Smalville" per Superman.

Ma nelle prossime stagioni si vedrà un Bruce più vecchio verso Batman..mi annoierebbe se fosse solo incentrato su Gordon


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bella serie.. diciamo che sembra la versione "Smalville" per Superman.
> 
> Ma nelle prossime stagioni si vedrà un Bruce più vecchio verso Batman..mi annoierebbe se fosse solo incentrato su Gordon



Molto diverso da Smallville secondo me, molto più adulto e violento il buon Gotham.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2016)

E' bellissima!!

Ho finito la prima stagione ed ho iniziato la seconda. Davvero un'ottima serie!


----------



## Brain84 (6 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' bellissima!!
> 
> Ho finito la prima stagione ed ho iniziato la seconda. Davvero un'ottima serie!



aspetta di arrivare a metà della seconda, poi mi dici


----------



## Jino (6 Settembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' bellissima!!
> 
> Ho finito la prima stagione ed ho iniziato la seconda. Davvero un'ottima serie!



La prima stagione stupenda. Il personaggio di pinguino pazzesco, anche la seconda stagione carina, anche se un pò meno...

Attendiamo la terza!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Febbraio 2017)

Mi sto bruciando tutte le puntate ! sto già guardando la terza stagione con i sottotitoli in italiano! Sono alla 14esima puntata della terza stagione!


----------

